# Do you like cross stitch?



## Greengrass (Mar 19, 2013)

I found my unfinished cross stitch in a carton which I did last year when I did a cleaning. I was full of passion when I bought it, and latter I had little time to do it. Now I think I need to to have it done and hang it on the wall. Most of you here are interested in knitting, do you like cross stitch as well?


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

I have done a few cross stitch projects. I actually finished a few. However, I find cross stitch tedious. I am forever losing my place. I've tried magnet boards to no avail. I'm a knitter  :thumbup:


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi

I have been doing cross stitch for many many years , yes I love it. it's starting to get a bit tough on my eyes. I have decent eye sight but the fine thread and x's that have to be made is getting a little tough.


----------



## valchera (Mar 1, 2013)

I love cross stitch. I've done quite a few really nice pictures. The feeling when you've finished and your work is framed is just great. However, since I started knitting and crocheting for Knit-a-square, I've left my cross stitch projects aside. That makes quite a few UFO's!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I used to, when my eyesight was better.


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

I no it's to bad I have some beautiful pice's of work so I took up knitting :hunf:


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I finished a Christmas Tree skirt I started MANY years ago. I put 3 images around the outer edge of each quarter panel, and a larger image in towards the center on each quarter panel with a design separating each quarter panel. It looks pretty good. Then I attached a ribbon ruffle to the edge. It is done after starting it in I thing 1987 I believe.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I like all needlework. My 2 daughters enjoy it. One of them does it so well you can hardly tell the right from the wrong side.


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> I used to, when my eyesight was better.


Same here. I have given more away than I have kept, yet my house is full of my projects. But eyesight and all my other wip's has pushed that to the side.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

(we always differentiated cross stitch & counted cross stitch
cross stitch can be done on any fabric disregarding the threads, more like embroidery
counted cross stitch you count the threads over which to work)
my favorite series has always been *Lavender & Lace* counted cross stitch


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes I do it, but in fits and starts. Here are two of them. Problem is trying to find time to do all the projects that I would like to


----------



## amadoresblue (Dec 6, 2012)

I really enjoy doing counted cross stitch but like several other people, I have decided not to do anymore due to problems with my eye sight - AMD - but up to now I am still managing to do a bit of knitting.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

i used to do a LOT of cross stitch, in fact i did it all the way through each pregnancy with my 3 kids lol. I have several designs all ready to be framed but my ex husband didn't think they were worth framing at the time as he thought (and still does think) crafts are worthless and not worth wasting time on. i just have to try and find all those finished projects now, altho i have a funny feeling he threw most of them out when we got divorced. 

I've had carpal tunnel syndrome for a few years now and it's just too painful to do cross stitch anymore which is why i started knitting again


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I did a lot of cross stitch when my boys were small they wouldn't wear knitted items so I turned to cross stitch in stead. I did projects as wedding gifts and birth plaques. I made hangings for the boys bedroom walls and my house walls are still adorned by some of my work. I was given some to do as a Christmas gift last year I made a start but then got distracted and haven't gone back to it. I have glasses for close work now so I've no excuse really. I would like to finish the piece I started. I did long stitch too back then.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have attempted cross stitch only once, but I was very terrible at it! I would love to try again because cross stitch is beautiful


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I love cross stitch as well, in the past I have done up a cross stitch birth announcement to go with my knitted gifts.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've cross stitched for years, as my eyes aged I would enlarge the patterns with my printer. Just enlarge the area your working and your good to go. i also enlarge my knitting patterns so I can see them at a glance.


----------



## Greengrass (Mar 19, 2013)

taypol said:


> Yes I do it, but in fits and starts. Here are two of them. Problem is trying to find time to do all the projects that I would like to


Oh, I like the both! quite a beautiful work. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Greengrass (Mar 19, 2013)

So happy to hear that most of you like it! Comparing with knitting, I think it needs more patience on cross stitch!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

I love counted cross stitch, and have enjoyed doing it for many years. There are projects other than pictures or wall hangings. I have a lighted headpiece with magnifying glass, that I find very useful for all kinds of needlework. Actually bought years ago when my son and I took a graphology class. And I have just been looking at floor lamps which have various size magnifiers. Some with LED lights around the edge. (Amazon) A friend is having to hold a magnifying glass to read the newspaper and her books, so I thought that would be a good solution for her.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

My neighbor, in MI got me started on counted cross st. one summer. And in my usual way, I accumulated "many, many" different colors of the thread. I have pulled away from the cc stitching but still have the thread. The weried thing is every time I have been in Hobby Lobby lately I have gone past the isle that has embroidery patterns. I keep thinking I might like to do a set of pillow slips "just for a change". But I couldn't believe the price. Some of the better sets were nearly $8.00. Some of my pillow slips have gotten pretty tacky, some I only have one, haven't figured that out yet. I would have to do some looking up to know how to do some of the stitching. I think when I was in 7-8th grade that was one of the first things the "girls" had to learn. I too, don't have as good of eyes as I once did.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I tried it a couple of times, but went back to needlepoint and petit point instead. I have needlepoint projects that will never be completed because I discovered my passion for knitting and crochet. I have a couple of framed needlepoint pics and my DH loves them. I probably won't do anymore tho. I love knitting and crochet toooo much!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

taypol said:


> Yes I do it, but in fits and starts. Here are two of them. Problem is trying to find time to do all the projects that I would like to


I love the picture. My cross stitch is dreadful....but I can do some beautiful embroidery......chain stitch, daisy stitch, etc.


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

Cross stitch was the first needlework I picked after crochet during my younger years. I do not cross stitch as much as I can. I have cross stitched about 25 designs by Mirabilia, most of Hummel designs and quiet few Precious Moments.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I did counted cross stitch until I stitched for a designer for a short time. She would bring me things on a deadline and I have stitched all night more than once. She burned me out and now I just can't see the small stitches anymore. I really liked doing 22 stitches to the inch. Knitting is now my passion. Besides, knitted things are usually more practical and I don't have enough wall space to hang anything else.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I love x stitch. However, I find I have to wear reading glasses now to work on it. I have a gorgeous piece I have been working on for a few years, & am now close to finishing it.... It is a dragon rising up over a castle. Now, if I can just finish outlining it & getting it framed......
Barb


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I did a lot of beautiful cross stitch pictures, a couple afghans, etc. over the years. But I'm 64 now and have a little more trouble seeing the tiny stitches. I have several half done projects, and should try to do them with a magnifying device, but my first love is knitting. I have TONS of cross stitch books, but not sure how to sell them on EBay or any other way. Hopefully when I die my family won't think I was nuts to keep everything! I even have the wooden frame to do the cross stitch on, but again, don't use it. I loved counted cross stitch, though, but knitting is a lot easier to see.


----------



## nanllg (Aug 23, 2011)

Haven't done any cross stitch in quite a long time. When I have time I transfer pattern to computer, digitize it and put it on my embroidery machine to do. The work is beautiful and you cannot tell the difference between hand work and machine. Much easier.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I did this counted cross stitch for my GS when he was born. I really enjoyed doing it, but I've since started two other smaller ones and can't get the enthusiasm to finish them!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

A follow up to my other post-I also learned to do "needle punch". I don't see it very often. But as usual, I went all out on that as well. Have a plastic covered box, about the size of a large shoe box full of thread for that. So now I have embroidery threat, needle punch thread, knitting-crocheting thread (yarn) and regular sewing machine thread. I did some macramé, way back when, but had to give it up because it was so hard on my wrists and hands. Thank heaven I got most all that "thread" used up. I try not to look into anymore handy-crafty ideas.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

I also love counted cross stitch. Have many finished pictures on my walls. Have also given many birth samplers as presents. Still have lots of kits yet to start and finish as well as lots of knitting projects. Never enough hours in the day. Now than Spring seems to have arrived in the UK the garden needs attention too. What to do first? Garden me thinks until the rain comes and keeps me inside, then back to knitting and maybe some cross stitch in between.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

I love cross stitch, counted only, I do not like the partly printed ones personally. I have done a large Lady Greensleeves for my only brother as a Thank-you Gift (which he loved) and as a consequence have now had to make large ones for my children as "keepsakes" or "heirlooms". Three of my grandchildren have now asked me to do one each for them but they are going to be waiting a while as each one takes approximately two years. 
Apparently they are willing to wait. Good of them.....
I also have an LED floor lamp with Magnifying panel (not used as yet) and pattern holding clip which I have had for a couple of years and it is marvellous. As I am long-sighted in my short range vision I do not need glasses for close-up work which is a blessing.
Magsrobby it sounds as if you are well rid of a very inconsiderate person..... Joan


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Forgot to mention that a few years ago I bought every DMC thread that there was and have them stored in their own set of drawers. The only thing wrong with that is that most kits I buy have the threads with them...Ah well! live and learn... Most of my patterns come from Fox Collection and I have never had any problems.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I've done it but small projects. I used to like to make bookmarks with the "flower of the month" for a friend's birthday present. I'm pretty much a knitter now. I learned counted cross stitch from a young woman during the year my family and I lived in England. She spoiled me with some lovely flower thread from Denmark.


----------



## redstitches943 (Feb 5, 2013)

yes I love to do cross stitch, but I do it in the summer time..not as hot as knitting and I have kits in my stash waiting for me. I also have books with patterns in them.


----------



## tks1991 (Mar 21, 2013)

I do Counted Cross stitch. Not as much as I used to. I 've done larger pieces as gifts & there are probably a few in my basket to finish.
Tami


----------



## TracyEllen (Apr 5, 2013)

I love to cross stitch and embroidery. I haven't done much lately because I need a new lamp so I can differentiate the really close colors. That's the only thing I don't like about the new lightbulbs. And starting over in life!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, I do cross-stitch. It can take a long time to do, though. I finally finished (& framed) an 18" x 24" picture of a woman in a blue kimono with a cherry tree branch behind her. It took... probably about 3 years, but I was working on it sporadically. 
I only like the ones which have a lot of details in them (e.g. the Gold collection, I think it's done by Dimensions, and recently I received the pattern for the spring angel done by Heaven & Earth Designs). They take forever, but they are soooo worth it. I detest the ones which are "chunky" or "pixellated" looking, as well as the "embellished cross-stitch" ones (*What* is the point of cross-stitching onto a background which already has a whole design on it???). I won't do stamped cross-stitch, either. 
I also do needlepoint, but the real stuff, not the plastic canvas stuff (I'm sorry if you like it, but seriously, I have *never* seen anything done on plastic canvas that I'd call remotely pretty. It lends itself more to items like toilet paper covers, etc. Didn't we have a whole thread on weird designs for things?). Needlepoint can take as long as cross-stitch if you're doing anything fancy. 
Embroidery of any kind tends to take awhile, but oh the results are so pretty...


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

TracyEllen said:


> I love to cross stitch and embroidery. I haven't done much lately because I need a new lamp so I can differentiate the really close colors. That's the only thing I don't like about the new lightbulbs. And starting over in life!


Places like Michael's & Joann's sell Ott-light lamps. If you can hit a sale or get a really awesome coupon, they're not even that expensive. They're pretty good for distinguishing colors. 
Good luck!


----------



## TracyEllen (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks! I'll check them out. And now that spring and summer might be getting closer, I'll take them outside and separate them. With labels so they don't get mixed together again!


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

love it


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Cross stitch used to be my passion back when I could still see and my hands were better! Now I mostly knit and once in a while crochet but crocheting bothers my hands quite a bit!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Love cross stitch,have so many framed (8large,4small in work room alone),that we are running out of walls!!DH always offers to hang the latest from the framers "on thegarage wall,outside"....the joke is wearing thin.Last biggie was the Lavendar and Lace alphabet.Am in the middle of a large photostitch of a family portrait for a friend in Spain.If you want a photo charted/kit made up,I highly recommend Elite Designs(I have no connection,other than a very satisfied customer)Lindseymary


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, I also do counted cross-stitch because there are more choices. However I prefer embroidery.

Last summer I purchased a small linen drawstring bag. I requested to do my own design & embroidery instead of her. I'll take a photo & post it. I love it... no one has one like it!

I usually have a needlework piece in process when I'm knitting. I take breaks to work on the needlework as it refreshes me. I think it's because it's a different motion & maybe a different part of the brain working.

KateB Your baby cross stitch is just great.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I love counted cross stitch (not stamped) and have a stash that's even bigger than my knit and crochet stash. Not to mention a whole lot more UFO's


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I love cross stitch too. I go from knitting to cross stitch for a break. I do very detailed work on linen and it's getting the best of me as my eyesight isn't what it used to be. I suspect there are others out here that enjoy it too.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I found a web site that allows to upload a pic and let's a person choose the size of finished project. I uploaded a pic of my grandson and of my younger sister after she had passed. Just waiting for time I am ready to work them. I slowly purchased all of the DMC threads. Will have to watch for when they come out with new colors. Still have a Santa hanger to finish.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I like counted cross stitch. It's good for me because it always looks neat. Left to my own devices, that might not happen. I do NOT enjoy regular stamped cross stitch much at all. Counted is so satisfying.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

I did my cross stitch when I didn't have yarn to knit with. Quite enjoyable!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

I love counted cross stitch but I do both and I embroider as well. Somehow it gets fitted in between the knitting and the crocheting... So many projects so little time..


----------



## Crafty Meme (Mar 9, 2013)

I so love counted cross stitch. My DSL taught me over the phone!!! She sent me fabric and a pattern and thought I was set to go! Oh no, I needed help, but all these 30 years later I have surpassed the teacher as she tells it. I LOVE it and have many pieces done and professionally framed.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

we can date ourselves by our crafts. Macrame cross stitch needlepoint crewel . Its all called vintage now. Latch hook rugs plastic canvas stenciling tole painting. the list goes on and on.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

TracyEllen said:


> Thanks! I'll check them out. And now that spring and summer might be getting closer, I'll take them outside and separate them. With labels so they don't get mixed together again!


That's pretty much what I do - bring everything to a place with good lighting (e.x. under my Ott-light lamp) & sort them out & label them to death. Most of the time that's all I need... unless I'm stitching a rather fiddly bit with many close colors all in one area.  
Good luck!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

shshipp said:


> we can date ourselves by our crafts. Macrame cross stitch needlepoint crewel . Its all called vintage now. Latch hook rugs plastic canvas stenciling tole painting. the list goes on and on.


How are these crafts considered vintage? Everything for these crafts are still sold in local craft stores and through mail order and internet web stores.
Please clarify to clear up my ignorance.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

shshipp said:


> we can date ourselves by our crafts. Macrame cross stitch needlepoint crewel . Its all called vintage now. Latch hook rugs plastic canvas stenciling tole painting. the list goes on and on.


If that is "Vintage" bring it on!!.....


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

Taypol where did you get the pattern for the lovely Gaelic greeting? I had the same pattern from a cross-stitch magazine years ago, but lost it during a move.


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I do counted cross stitch when on holiday as it is easier and lighter for travelling.My husband eventually hung some of my works last week.He also does counted cross stitch ,specialising in birth and wedding packs.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I love to do cross stitch. One of my peices went on holiday with me, to Teneriffe, Greece, Lanzarotte and Turkey! It still is not finished as I spend all my time knitting. The reason for this is that I can knit and watch TV, but cross stitch takes a lot more concentration and you have to watch the work constantly. I made a cross stitch of my daughter and her husband leaving the church after their wedding, also a copy of Praying Hands. Most people think these are photos.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I used to love to do counted cross stitch when I could see better up close. Now it just makes my head hurt.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I used to do cross stitch. I like needlepoint better.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

2KNITCATS said:


> I like all needlework. My 2 daughters enjoy it. One of them does it so well you can hardly tell the right from the wrong side.


Now THAT is a GOOD cross-stitcher


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> I used to love to do counted cross stitch when I could see better up close. Now it just makes my head hurt.


That's a shame. Have you tried one of those magnifying glasses that you can wear round your neck?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I like to do cross stitch, knitting, crocheting, hairpin lace, sewing, floral design, stone work, embroidery, bead work, oil painting, and am finally going to learn tating. Then on to stained glass.

Karen N.


----------



## redstitches943 (Feb 5, 2013)

oh my goodness. You tired me out just reading what you do...Where do you find the time?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

redstitches943 said:


> oh my goodness. You tired me out just reading what you do...Where do you find the time?


I'm retired, lol, and I don't do all of 'em at the same time!! Pretty soon outside stuff will take precedence, at least during daylight!! Late last summer I made two hypertufa using leaves from my elephant ear plants as molds. Can't wait to see how they came out--

Karen N.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I'm retired, lol, and I don't do all of 'em at the same time!! Pretty soon outside stuff will take precedence, at least during daylight!! Late last summer I made two hypertufa using leaves from my elephant ear plants as molds. Can't wait to see how they came out--
> 
> Karen N.


What is a hypertufa?


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Well if anyone is interested I have tons of Precious Moments cross stitch books for sale. I can't post it here in the classifieds but if your interested I can send you pictures of what I have. There all good books, some new even. Just send me your email address in a Private Message and I will show you what I have. I would like to sell them in bunches if possible. Like I said, I have tons. I don't do cross stitch anymore.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It is beautiful, I just don't have the patience (or the vision).


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I started to reply, and then noticed that I already had. Getting old is sooooo much fun.......


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I did counted for years until my eyesight got a little old. I just gave away over 200 charts books- sent a few to a relative, found a neighbor that still does it. She said it took her 4 hours to look through all of them! I will not get rid of my thread or material just in case I get some young eyes!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> I did counted for years until my eyesight got a little old. I just gave away over 200 charts books- sent a few to a relative, found a neighbor that still does it. She said it took her 4 hours to look through all of them! I will not get rid of my thread or material just in case I get some young eyes!


http://www.doneganoptical.com/products/optivisor


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I did a lot of cross stitch some years ago,Stll have one piece of work that need to be finshed,That I started 9 years ago,Before I got the computer,


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I love counted thread. I have it all over my house. Here are a few I did. I have a large on in my entry hall of wild flowers stitched on an aida (sp) afghan.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

I do cross stitch, knitting and crocheting. When I get board with one I just do an other craft. Unlike knitting or crochet where where or how you stop it will not need to remove hook or needle and store properly.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

maggie.ames said:


> I love counted thread. I have it all over my house. Here are a few I did. I have a large on in my entry hall of wild flowers stitched on an aida (sp) afghan.


Oh my, what incredibly beautiful work!!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

domesticgod said:


> http://www.doneganoptical.com/products/optivisor


Thank you- I am going to look into that!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I do blackwork (also called Holbein stitch). I did a handkerchief for a friend who does Elizabethan reenactment. I choose simple patterns that I can make reversible.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been doing XS for over 30 years, but, I learned to knit 10 years ago, now I knit more than I XS, BUT, it doesn't stop me from adding to my XS stash. LOLOL I have 5 UFO's that have been calling to me. Maybe after the holidays.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

XS used to be my passion, but I can't seem to get in to it any more, which started because of hand pain, a year ago. :-(


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

How much do these optical things cost?


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

maggie.ames said:


> How much do these optical things cost?


The Optivisor by Donegan is available on Amazon. Depending on which one you get and who you get it from, they run in the $20something to $30something range.

I got mine at a local woodworking shop, and it cost me $65.

It was recommended by my dermatologist. He uses one in his practice.


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you...perhaps I'll stitch again!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I enjoy cross stitch, and thinking about doing it again after the holidays. I crochet and love to knit.


----------

